# Which powerhead for a 20 gallon planted tank?



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all. I'm in the process of creating a south american biotope, but I need some input on what type of Power head I need, My Eheim 2213 doesn't create enough flow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Latino_Aquarist said:


> Hi all. I'm in the process of creating a south american biotope, but I need some input on what type of Power head I need, My Eheim 2213 doesn't create enough flow. Any suggestions?


i got an aquaclear 30 powerhead in my 29 gallon aquarium.

the good thing about these powerheads is that you can increase or decrease the power of the suction/ jet so that if it's initially too strong, you can decrease it and vice versa!

there is a sliding switch on it's underside


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey! sorry for the late reply I forgot to check my msgs since I'm new to this site haha. I bought a UP 500 Powerhead at Aqua Inspirations for 20 bucks and I can change the power of the flow as well. Thanks though, nice to know people will reply on this site


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Latino_Aquarist said:


> Hey! sorry for the late reply I forgot to check my msgs since I'm new to this site haha. I bought a UP 500 Powerhead at Aqua Inspirations for 20 bucks and I can change the power of the flow as well. Thanks though, nice to know people will reply on this site


could you take a picture of the powerhead?
i think I need one 
thanks !


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> could you take a picture of the powerhead?
> i think I need one
> thanks !


Hey on the right side you can see the black power head. This is the same picture from my Amazon Biotope I think you can see it pretty clear.
20 bucks, i think it was a good price


----------

